
Ask HN: What percentage of a software company's revenue should go to salaries? - aadilrazvi
Any example payment structures would be appreciated ie. 10% marketing, 25% salaries, etc (just an example)
======
rpedela
It depends. Because software has so little capital costs and some marketing is
free or cheap because of internet, most of the cost is labor.

------
BorisMelnik
gun to my head: 40%

